# Do I need to bulk more or is this a good foundation



## Muckisnipe (Aug 18, 2015)

Do I need to bulk more or is this a good foundation to start build mussel from ? Or do I need to keep bulking up


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Erm I dunno


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Train harder and muscle will grow.


----------



## Muckisnipe (Aug 18, 2015)

Been training for nearly two months now Train five days aweek just don't wanna bulk up and look fat or should I cut down on my food and just bump the training up


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Keep going as you are, muscle doesn't cone that quick, even if you do get fat - summers basicky over and your not gunna have your shirt off for a good couple of months. It's better to over eat and get the nutrients you need than to under eat and not grow to mad potential


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

This is just me personaly. I wouldn't cut down on food I'd be bulking at least a year or 2 if your new to weightsweights. Increase your training if your getting fat also it helps if you don't eat fatty foods


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

wow two months.

No, get your training right with correct recovery time. Whats your training routine like?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wont see much results in 2 months, keep going its a long road ahead muscle doesnt grow over night.
Bulk, cut it doesn't really matter at this stage, clean diet will keep the extra fat off, train hard and do your cardio the rest will come in time


----------



## Muckisnipe (Aug 18, 2015)

I go the gym Monday Tuesday Thursday Friday Sunday mainly work on chest arms legs don't do cardio how much rest time is enough 2 days ? I know it takes ages even before you get the foundation for being built should I stick to 3 meals aday and have one shake after the gym


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

What about the rest of your body?


----------



## Muckisnipe (Aug 18, 2015)

And shoulders always doing squats useing the ropes and pull ups


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Take a look at the stronglifts 5x5 or phul routines in the beginner section mate.

You need to build some muscle, end of. Eat 1g per lb of protein and plenty of Cals from fats/carbs and follow either of the above routines for 6months and see the difference


----------



## Muckisnipe (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back I'm gonna try that Phul routine looks good


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

You have asked a serious question - and no one has given you a fair answer. No you do not need to bulk. You need to lose some body fat. At your level (in terms of time training, and also BF) you could still gain muscle in a deficit. And you will look a lot better. Honestly - continuing to eat in a surplus is waste of time for you.

I'm saying this as someone who is quite fat myself at the moment. Probably a similar level of BF to you, but with a bit more muscle. I'll be eating less - to the point I'm hungry, cutting out carbs and will be using test and tren. I certainly wouldn't advocate drugs. But you seriously do not need to be in a surplus.

@Tommybananas can give you some advice on counting your calories if you want. Personally I'd cut out all the crap, reduce my portion sizes and let the rest happen when it happens. But some people like being more accurate than me. Cut out booze, cut out anything you don't need. Don't bother with protein shakes. If you want you can even try a keto diet which are quite cool. Not that I'd do it myself now.

You can lost a stone of fat in a month. You can get down to a reasonable level of fat and then bulk up. It won't happen overnight. Up to you though.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

New trainers should be banned from using the terms 'bulk' and 'cut'!

You don't need to/want to be doing either right now, the early days are all about routine and consistency.. this is far more important than anything else.

My suggestion is to forget those terms, eat around maintenance calories and watch the changes come. Give it at least 6 months and then re-asses.

in that time you will grow a little more muscle and, so long as you're eating right and training consistently, lose a little fat.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It all boils down to your activity levels. To many calories in vs not enough activity = stored fat. Not enough calories vs to much activity = fat loss possible muscle wastage.

So to build muscle and reduce fat is simple. Maintain your current calorific intake. Up your current activity levels through lifting weights in the hypertrophy range. Do this consistently and through time you will gain muscle while dropping body fat. Now because you are building muscle with the food/calories you are eating you will become stronger. A stronger muscle can move more weight requiring more energy...Its a vicious circle lol this will continue until you reach a plateau calories in vs energy used. This is a long term way to reduce your bf% and gain muscle.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd work out your TDEE (Google it) and eat at that, make sure you get 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight and make up rest of calories from fats and carbs.

You'll make some good progress over 6-12 months, then re asses once you've done that, sadly there aren't any shortcuts in this game, it's all about being consistent, staying motivated, eating right and training hard. Results will follow, I will bet my yearly salary on that. When i started out I thought in a years time I'll look amazing, wasnt the case, I looked better but not what I was thinking, it's a long road but worth it. I still don't look great but compared to how I used to look I can't believe the change I just used to be a soft skinny wobbly skinnyfat rake.

I'd suggest stronglifts 5x5 (again google it) should help you gain some nice strength over next couple of months. I remember starting off bench press 10kg dumbells for 12 reps, last few sets were a struggled, embarrasing i know.... but within a year i'd hit my goal of 25kg (could i of got there sooner? absolutely, but i had no idea on nutrition/lifting techniques) soon i realised for body composition, the numbers on the side of weights don't particularly matter. I couldn't care what my 1RM is on any exercise, i see lads testing their 1RM on bicep curls, makes me laugh.

I'd also think about getting the basics, but by no means the easiest, cracked. By that I'm talking about bodyweight exercises, pull ups are excellent but I also remember how hard they are, i could barely do 1 starting out. Now i can do a fair few with 10kg weight added again nothing impressive but its steps in the right direction. Dips, excellent for tricep and upper chest development depending how you positon yourself, if your gym has the assisted machine for dips they're ideal to start off on they can take some of your body weight off and slowly work towards dipping unassisted.

Recap -

Eating - workout TDEE, eat 1g protein per lb of bodyweight, rest from fats/carbs.

Training - 5X5 and bodyweight exercises.

Also, set goals this for me was important to progress otherwise I'd stall.

and last but not least, good luck.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just educate yourself on food. train hard if u think your training hard train harder. and you will get results. remember bbing your in for the long haul.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Eat At surplus recomping is bull


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Keep bulking until at least next February!

You will be suprised how fast you can shed that fat off in a couple of months if you are dedicated enough.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ffs am I the only person who thinks he needs to cut his calories?? You do not need to eat like it's your last day in earth to gain muscle. Here's the secret. Train using compound exercises with a lot of weight while keeping your form tight. Don't just guess what form looks like look it up on you tube. Take on board the way the exercise is done and replicate that in the gym. So bench press, military press, squat, dead lift, rows etc. then eat a little over Maintence . If you eat 300 calories over maintenance or you eat 750 calories over Maintence your muscle growth will be the same but you'll have less fat to loose later IMO. Don't get to hung up on macros just eat healthy food with 150g in protein a day. Train muscle groups twice a week. The weight should scare you a little bit. If you rattle through 10 reps the weight is too light. Very basic info here but it will work for you bud.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

andyboro said:


> New trainers should be banned from using the terms 'bulk' and 'cut'!


agree most dont have a clue.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep going. 2 months is a drop in the ocean in this game.

Depends what look you are after, will depend on diet and strength/muscle growth.

Losing some body fat will make you look more muscular.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Muckisnipe said:


> Been training for nearly two months now


ffs lol you havn,t even warmed up yet,start the cycle next week then,tren by any chance.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Muckisnipe said:


> Do I need to bulk more or is this a good foundation to start build mussel from ? Or do I need to keep bulking up


I don't totally understand what you're asking.

"Bulking up" IS the process of building muscle, it's not something you do before starting, you haven't got a choice of foundation, you can't turn fat into muscle so the idea of bulking then trying to build some muscle just dosent make sense.

I wouldn't be starting at definitive bulk from the stage you're at currently, I would advise eating at or slightly less than a maintenance level and start training, an increased energy expenditure with a consistent or reduced intake should see you lose some of that fat and the demand of some decent training tidy things up somewhat.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

IMO, It seems to get far too much attention these "bulk" and "cut" words. They are pure bodybuilding and big step above the average bloke going to the gym and lifting weight. Its not an "either / or"

Eat properly, cut out the crap foods, reduce the beer content, do cardio, lift heavy weights, basic routines that involve multiple joint movements and train consistently and regularly

....and unless your medically unable to for some reason you will definitely lose fat AND build muscle. Never once see a person that can't do it. Sure if you want huge pecs, full defined six pack, then its not optimal but for the average joe its perfectly fine


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Bulking Nd cutting plus macro management measuring food out etc is for someone at there genetic limit or passed it IMO. Just do what ^ said


----------

